# Globway BV, angebliches Abo



## Peanut (15 Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe ich schreibe hier an richtiger Stelle.

Wie viele bin ich anscheinend in eine Abofalle getappt. Ich habe nie irgendetwas abgeschlossen oder akzeptiert, dennoch wird mir seit ein paar Monaten monatlich Geld für ein angebliches Abo abgebucht.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich aus Gründen, die ich nicht näher erläutern möchte, leider lange Zeit nichts dagegen unternommen habe. Um genau zu sein, 14 Monate. 
Ja, sehr doof. Das weiß ich, aber ich konnte einfach nicht.

Gestern habe ich es endlich geschafft dort anzurufen und habe sogar nach einigen Minuten Warteschleife jemanden erreicht. Ich sagte nur, dass ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und schon wurde das Ganze mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt. Keine Nachfragen, keine Fristen, nichts. Für mich kam das so rüber als ob die schon wüssten, dass sie Dreck am Stecken haben.
Ich habe dann noch nachgefragt, was mit dem bereits bezahlten Geld sei und er meinte ich soll eine E-Mail mit Widerruf und meiner Forderung an die Service-Mail-Addy schreiben.
Und damit kommen wir zu meinem Problem.
Habe ich denn überhaupt noch Anrecht auf eine Rückzahlung, zumal ich das vorher so lange stillschweigend hingenommen habe?
Soll ich es einfach mal probieren?
Wie müsste ich das Ganze denn formulieren?

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, denn ich kenne mich leider gar nicht mit dieser Thematik aus.
Danke im Vorraus.

Peanut.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2014)

Um da etwas deutlicher antworten zu können müßtst Du schon mehr schreiben.

Vertrag oder Prepaid
Provider
Wo soll das Abo abgeschlossen worden sein

Einige Info kannst Du Dir hier rausziehen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2014)

Man kann den/die Peanut  so verstehen, dass er/sie für ein Abo über die NetMobile AG von der Globway BV berappen musste. Ob Post- oder Prepaid ist dabei unerheblich, gebucht wird, egal wie, wenn nicht gekündigt wurde. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann vertreibt Globway wohl insbesondere "Erwachsenenunterhaltung", sprich Porno.



Peanut schrieb:


> Habe ich denn überhaupt noch Anrecht auf eine Rückzahlung, zumal ich das vorher so lange stillschweigend hingenommen habe?


Anspruch, durchaus! Es kann ja gut sein, dass da gar kein gültiger Vertrag bei den Buchungen, bei dir zudem ein Irrtum vorlag. Unrechtmäßige Bereicherung muss man nicht dulden!


Peanut schrieb:


> Habe ich denn überhaupt noch Anrecht auf eine Rückzahlung, zumal ich das vorher so lange stillschweigend hingenommen habe?
> Soll ich es einfach mal probieren? ...kann jemand helfen...


Ist eigentlich egal, was du schreibst. Deine Willensbekundung muss nur deutlich erkennbar sein, nach dem Motto: "...her mit de Möps!" Da der Support von net-m recht caotisch ist, kann es gut sein, dass die dir darauf hin tatsächlich was erstatten.


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2014)

Prepaid oder Vertrag macht durchaus einen Unterschied. Beim Vertrag fordere ich zurück und wenn die nicht spuren lasse ich die Bank rückbuchen wenn ich die Nerven für das anschließende Mahnfeuerwerk habe.
Bei Prepaid ist die Kohle weg und ich bin aufs Goodwill des Anbieters angewiesen


----------



## Peanut (16 Juli 2014)

Schon mal, vielen Dank, für eure Antworten!

Jap, es soll um ein Erotik-Abo gehen. Und daher verstehe ich noch weniger, wie ich da in irgendetwas reintappen konnte, da ich gar nicht auf irgendwelchen Porno-Seiten unterwegs bin. Und eben auch nie in irgendetwas eingewilligt habe.
Ich werd denen das jetzt einfach mal so schreiben. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und komme damit so einfach durch wie mit der Kündigung.
Für alles andere fehlen mir auch ehrlich gesagt die Nerven.

Um die Frage noch zu beantworten, ich habe einen Vertrag.

Danke nochmal für alle Antworten.

Peanut.


----------



## Darringer4 (5 September 2016)

Mir ist genau dasselbe passiert, allerdings habe ich eine Prepaid Karte.
Ändert das irgendetwas ?
Darringer4


----------



## BenTigger (6 September 2016)

Ja, deine Prepaid Karte ist sofort wieder leer, wenn du sie aufgetankt hast.


----------



## Treppo (3 Januar 2017)

aber die können ja nicht nachbuchen, nur weil ich grade meine prepaid karte wieder aufgeladen habe


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2017)

Treppo schrieb:


> aber die können ja nicht nachbuchen, nur weil ich grade meine prepaid karte wieder aufgeladen habe


Freilich! Denn die Forderung wird mit ihrer Entstehung sofort an den Provider übertragen, der dann in Form eines Chargeback den Anbieter nur rückvergütet. Das heißt, solange das ausgelöste Abo scharf und keine Drittanbietersperre geschaltet ist, wird gebucht - auch nachgebucht, durch den Provider aus abgetretenem Recht.

Treppo, deine Aussage ist so wie die Preiserhöhung an der Tanke zu verstehen, wenn man eh immer nur für 20 € tankt.


----------

